# I'm Outta Here ...



## N2TORTS (May 7, 2015)

Remember the other thread with the first time female?( the neat start pattern Cherry) ...Well her first clutch successfully hatch will be 5 for 5 ....the first 2 hatched already hatched out ...
Now the interesting thing ...was the two eggs to the right were noticed with their tiny pips , but tonight - POW! Tortie on the left said ...." I'm outta here" ....


----------



## Jodie (May 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh, soooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onidara (May 7, 2015)

Boom! i'm ready for my close up.


----------



## gingerbee (May 7, 2015)

Nice!!! Loving this new mamas babies!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 8, 2015)

More pics please


----------



## ShannonC (May 8, 2015)

Adorable!!! Little Hulk!!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 8, 2015)

Here we come ......


----------



## Onidara (May 8, 2015)

Yes! Freedom!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 8, 2015)

Working it .....


----------



## Onidara (May 8, 2015)

"I am born!!!" Roar!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 9, 2015)

Loadsa cracking photographs.
Thanks, as usual.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Remember the other thread with the first time female?( the neat start pattern Cherry) ...Well her first clutch successfully hatch will be 5 for 5 ....the first 2 hatched already hatched out ...
> Now the interesting thing ...was the two eggs to the right were noticed with their tiny pips , but tonight - POW! Tortie on the left said ...." I'm outta here" ....


 Lovely!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 9, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful photos.
I have enjoyed them so much.


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2015)

Onidara said:


> "I am born!!!" Roar!


 Woclome to this wonderful world!


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for sharing all your wonderful photos.
> I have enjoyed them so much.


 Hi Adam, I too have *REALLY* enjoyed your threads, alerts and messages.


----------



## Telid (May 20, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Remember the other thread with the first time female?( the neat start pattern Cherry) ...Well her first clutch successfully hatch will be 5 for 5 ....the first 2 hatched already hatched out ...
> Now the interesting thing ...was the two eggs to the right were noticed with their tiny pips , but tonight - POW! Tortie on the left said ...." I'm outta here" ....


Godzilla needs me!


----------



## bouaboua (May 21, 2015)

Yes, Yes. YES!！!

You surely do...............


----------

